# Blue Angles Jet Crashes



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2007)

One of the Navy's Blue Angles Jets has crashed today after performing in an airshow in Georgia. Hopefully the pilot is ok but already one death is reported. Read more at the link below.

Blue Angels jet crashes during air show, killing aviator - CNN.com


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/blue-angel-down-7775.html


----------

